
MIT Scientists Are Using Lobsters to Develop a New Form of Flexible Body Armor - glassworm
https://www.boston.com/news/local-news/2019/02/19/mit-scientists-are-using-lobsters-to-develop-a-new-form-of-flexible-body-armor
======
Cindy70
Many Animals have inspired innovations. And this is just one of them.
Scientists are also studying how spiders balloon so that they can use the same
concept to create a better flying experience.

You can read more of these kinds of stuff here: [http://bit.ly/eFor-
Real-2H6Ml7t](http://bit.ly/eFor-Real-2H6Ml7t)

